# Off camera flash



## JPlendPhoto (Jan 13, 2013)

Hello. I have just brought the canon speedlite 430ex ii and I am wanting to get the flash off camera. I know there are many ways of doing this but many of them are expensive. So can someone recommend a way of doing this at a decent price? 

I have come across these two options, could someone also explain what the main differences are between the two of them and if they are any good? 
http://www.amazon.co.uk/YONGNUO-RF-602-2-4GHz-Wireless-Trigger/dp/B003ARRAA8/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1358116127&sr=8-2
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Yongnuo-YN-622C-Wireless-Trigger-580EXII/dp/B0090BSSZO/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1358116142&sr=8-1

Thanks very much!


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jan 13, 2013)

What body? Recent APS-C bodies can control an off-camera 430EX II directly, with no additional hardware.


----------



## Canon-F1 (Jan 13, 2013)

JPlendPhoto said:


> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Yongnuo-YN-622C-Wireless-Trigger-580EXII/dp/B0090BSSZO/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1358116142&sr=8-1



this one is great for the price.
i have a few myself and it even offers manual control of the flash via the camera menu.
good build quality and reliable.

one step better would be the haehnel viper... or even better the phottix odin.

but these yongnuo triggers are really great and a bargain.

radio triggers are the way to go if you ask me.


----------



## Marsu42 (Jan 13, 2013)

neuroanatomist said:


> What body? Recent APS-C bodies can control an off-camera 430EX II directly, with no additional hardware.



... but w/o remote hss which imho is a big drawback for outside fill flash even with the weaker 430ex2.


----------



## Canon-F1 (Jan 13, 2013)

by the way has some tested the Yongnuo 622C with a canon 6D yet?

im just curious if it will work in case somebody asks me.. not that i would buy the 6D.


----------



## Dukinald (Jan 14, 2013)

Canon-F1 said:


> JPlendPhoto said:
> 
> 
> > http://www.amazon.co.uk/Yongnuo-YN-622C-Wireless-Trigger-580EXII/dp/B0090BSSZO/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1358116142&sr=8-1
> ...



+1

I have the 622c and the rf 603 (an upgrade to the 602) and both works well with my 550d. 
The 622c allows full ettl and with the newer bodies that have flash control will allow you to change flash settings off camera. The yongnuos are good if you are starting and you cannot go wrong with the price. if you get the 602 or 603 you will have to do the flash settings in manual mode. 

I myself is just learning and actually just recently printed some of my work (low key photos)at Walgreens. The clerk asked me to sign some forms because my photos looked "professional". It made me chuckle and feeling pretty proud right now !


----------



## paul13walnut5 (Jan 14, 2013)

Both my 7D and T3i support wireless, but as discussed without HSS.

Canon's traditional solution may be the ST-E2 which supports HSS, is less intrusive than the optical flash wireless, and also provides AF assist!

Problem is range outdoors, line of sight and the costly and increasingly difficult to find 2cr5 batteries.


----------



## JPlendPhoto (Jan 14, 2013)

Thanks very much for your comments! 
The camera I am using at the moment is the 450D, hopefully I can get a newer body this year!
So it looks like the Yongnuo YN-622C is a good choice and it is worth the extra money because it supports full ettl, is that right?

Thanks


----------



## verysimplejason (Jan 14, 2013)

If you want to learn the basics, RF603 is better than 622 since it's fully manual. A light stand and an umbrella plus reflector are also required. Don't worry about your 450D. They're still be fine for strobist style photography.


----------



## JPlendPhoto (Jan 14, 2013)

Yes I will be buying a light stand and an umbrella, i have already got a reflector. If I was to go with either the RF603 or 622, where is a good place to buy them from? (UK) The two links I have found are Amazon, but I'm not sure if there is anywhere else selling them cheaper.

Thanks


----------



## cayenne (Jan 14, 2013)

Dukinald said:


> <snip>
> I myself is just learning and actually just recently printed some of my work (low key photos)at Walgreens. The clerk asked me to sign some forms because my photos looked "professional". It made me chuckle and feeling pretty proud right now !



Ok, you got me on this one...

Why in the world would Walgreens care if your pics were 'professional' or not, and have you sign forms...?

Not doubting that your images looked great, but just baffled why Walgreens would have you sign something?

C


----------



## IWLP (Jan 14, 2013)

cayenne said:


> Ok, you got me on this one...
> 
> Why in the world would Walgreens care if your pics were 'professional' or not, and have you sign forms...?
> 
> ...



Walgreens doesn't want to take the risk of potentially reproducing copyrighted works. They make you sign a form saying you hold the copyright or that you have permission from the copyright holder to reproduce the work, therefore (supposedly) limiting their liability in case someone else alleges Walgreens reproduced their copyrighted work.

Walmart made me sign a similar form one time. Highlight of my life.


----------



## Dukinald (Jan 14, 2013)

IWLP said:


> cayenne said:
> 
> 
> > Ok, you got me on this one...
> ...




Thats exactly what it is ....should have included the explanation on my post. Thanks IWLP.


----------



## rsheath08 (Feb 10, 2013)

I started with a T2i, 430EX II, light stand, umbrella, and a $30 ebay full manual trigger. It made me really learn how to adjust my shutter/aperture/ISO/flash power ratios to get the shot I want. Took a lot of trial and error, but it was totally worth it. Now that i've got my EOS 6D and PW Mini and Flex, I can dial my settings in without thinking about it, and the ETTL does the rest. 

ETTL isn't a magic bullet that does it all for you... you have to be able to get your camera set for the shot you desire. Go the full manual route first. It's cheaper, and you'll be better off in the long run! Best of luck!


----------



## brad goda (Feb 11, 2013)

Ok you want cheap.
run flash on manual and get wired PC syncro.... look up flash zebra for products.
running wired is VERY dependable and wont be effected by sun or stray signals.

If you do have budget then skys the limit.


----------



## The Bad Duck (Feb 11, 2013)

Learning to use the flash in manual mode is by far the best route to go UNLESS you have a lot of changing light in your frame or light/subject distance is varying a lot. After a little while you can get perfect exposure from manual flashes in just a few test shots. Or use a light meter 

For everything you want to know, visit strobist.blogspot.com.

good luck and welcome to the fun side of photography where YOU controll the light!


----------

